# non ne esistono



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Contesto:
_Pierino: „Signora maestra, non credo di essermi meritato zero nel compito di matematica!“ 
Maestra: „Nemmeno io lo credo, ma purtroppo voti più bassi non *ne* esistono!“
_
Domanda:
Va bene quel _*ne *_in questo caso? 
Eventualmente, si vuole esprimere che _"non esistono voti più bassi *della *matematica"_?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ciao Francis.



francisgranada said:


> Va bene quel _*ne *_in questo caso?


Direi di sì.



francisgranada said:


> Eventualmente, si vuole esprimere che _"non esistono voti più bassi *della *matematica"_?


Direi di no. Non esistono voti più bassi _di zero_.


----------



## francisgranada

TheCrociato91 said:


> ... Direi di no. Non esistono voti più bassi _di zero_.


Non mi sono espresso bene ... Volevo chiedere, se quel _ne_ si riferisce a "_della matematica"_. Cioè, _„ ...voti più bassi della matematica non esistono!“. _(Detto così, però, la frase non mi suona molto bene ...).  In altre parole, a che cosa si riferisce quel _ne_ in questo caso concreto?

(Mi pare che se quel _ne _non ci fosse, andrebbe bene lo stesso ... O no?)


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> .). In altre parole, a che cosa si riferisce quel _ne_ in questo caso concreto?
> 
> (Mi pare che se quel _ne _non ci fosse, andrebbe bene lo stesso ... O no?)


"Ne" richiama il soggetto "(dei) voti più bassi" e si potrebbe omettere. Tuttavia mi sembra accettabile e idiomatico nel contesto proposto.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Pietruzzo! 

Ho capito (almeno credo ...). Il significato è praticamente " ... non ci sono _dei _voti più bassi".


----------



## Francesco94

Salve, francisgranada,

la particella _"ne"_ - in questo caso - funge da complemento partitivo (per entrare più nello specifico._
"Nemmeno io lo credo, ma purtroppo voti più bassi_ ("dello zero" è sottinteso: non c'è nessun riferimento alla subordinata comparativa di maggioranza)_ fra tutti i voti esistenti_ non_ esistono!“_. 
La particella "ne" fa riferimento, dunque, al complemento partitivo "fra tutti i voti".
- La particella "ne".

La particella _"ne"_ potrebbe anche essere omessa risultando, sintatticamente parlando, ridondante (ciò dunque non cambierebbe in nessun modo la semantica della frase) ma di fatto la particella è inserita: ecco perché siamo di fronte ad una frase idiomatica (tecnicamente, idiotismo) il cui significato non deriva di certo dal significato delle parole che la compongono.


----------



## bearded

Un ulteriore esempio (specialmente per chiarire a francisgranada la questione del partitivo):
-_ Avete del pane fresco?_ ('del pane fresco': complemento partitivo, cioè una certa quantità/parte del pane..)
_- no, purtroppo non* ne* abbiamo più_ ('ne' è partitivo perché richiama 'del pane fresco'). Qui il 'ne' non si potrebbe omettere. Se invece si ripetesse 'di pane fresco', il 'ne' diventerebbe pleonastico: -_ no, non (ne) abbiamo più (di) pane fresco -_ e bisognerebbe togliere anche il 'di' (si avrebbe alla fine solo un complemento oggetto).


----------



## Pietruzzo

Francesco94 said:


> La particella "ne" fa riferimento, dunque, al complemento partitivo "fra tutti i voti"


Come ho detto precedentemente, secondo me il pronome partitivo "ne" in questo caso riprende e rafforza il soggetto della frase dislocato a sinistra.
"Non esistono voti più bassi" diventa "voti più bassi non ne esistono" in cui  "ne" vale appunto "dei voti più bassi" ed ha funzione di soggetto partitivo.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao ragazzi, l'uso e la funzione del partitivo in gnenerale mi sono chiari. Nel mio esempio, a prima vista non associavo quel _ne_ con  _dei voti più bassi perché _la frase contiene sia _voti più bassi_ che _ne_: "..._*voti più bassi* non *ne* esistono". _Per di più, la frase suona bene anche senza _ne. _Mi sembrava come se dicessimo _"...il pane fresco non ne abbiamo più" _(il che non mi pare un costrutto stilisticamente ottimo)_.  _Questo ve lo dico solo per spiegarmi meglio.  





Pietruzzo said:


> ... secondo me il pronome partitivo "ne" in questo caso riprende e *rafforza *il soggetto della frase dislocato a sinistra...


Così ho interpretato anch'io la tua risposta precedente (post #4).


----------



## Passante

Come distinguo se quel ne è partitivo o di specificazione?


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> Come distinguo se quel ne è partitivo o di specificazione?


In che modo potrebbe essere di specificazione? In un diverso contesto (es. ''non_ ne_ vedo l'utilità = non vedo l'utilità di essi) potrebbe essere, ma qui - dopo il verbo esistere - non mi sembra proprio possibile.


----------



## Passante

Se parafrasassi direi: ... Non esistono di quelli (dei voti), da cui la confusione.
Magari con la specificazione non esiste il pleonasmo?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Passante said:


> Magari con la specificazione non esiste il pleonasmo?


No. Ma forse esiste la supercazzola


Passante said:


> Tale termine si inserisce in contesti di frasi spesso in risposta a domande incomprensibili per evidenziarne il non senso


----------



## Passante

Pietruzzo said:


> No. Ma forse esiste la supercazzola


Ahahahah ma dove hai preso il contributo? 
Intendevo che magari si usa il ne pleonastico (quello superfluo) solo quando il ne è partitivo?
Perché se 'non ne esistono' significa 'non esistono di quelli/di voti' più che di partitivo non dovrei forse parlare di specificazione?
In alcune grammatiche si distingue fra ne partitivo e ne di specificazione, ma non capisco la differenza,magari è mia sola ignoranza come spesso risulta.
È meno supercazzola ora?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Passante said:


> Perché se 'non ne esistono' significa 'non esistono di quelli/di voti' più che di partitivo non dovrei forse parlare di specificazione?


No. Il complemento di specificazione di solito dipende da un nome / pronome, non da un verbo. (vedi post #11). Ti consiglio di approfondire i diversi usi della preposizione "di". Su questi argomenti c'è già una vasta letteratura online.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> No. Il complemento di specificazione di solito dipende da un nome / pronome, non da un verbo. (vedi post #11). Ti consiglio di approfondire i diversi usi della preposizione "di". Su questi argomenti c'è già una vasta letteratura online.



Aggiungerò che solitamente (non sempre) il complemento di specificazione indica un rapporto di proprietà/possesso:_ Il quaderno dello scolaro, la casa di Marco._
Talvolta parentela o appartenenza in senso lato:_ La di lui moglie_ (burocratico),_ i membri di questa associazione._..
Questi 'di' non hanno nulla a che vedere con quello partitivo - come Passante potrebbe facilmente constatare se consultasse un qualunque manuale di grammatica.

Il contributo Pietruzzo l'ha preso da qui:
Supercazzola.
Per ritrovarlo, basta cliccare sulla freccina che c'è dopo la parola ''said'' (nel #13 nel secondo ''Passante said'').


----------



## Francesco94

Passante said:


> Se parafrasassi direi: ... Non esistono di quelli (dei voti), da cui la confusione.
> Magari con la specificazione non esiste il pleonasmo?



Probabilmente so a cosa fai riferimento anche se non ne ho la piena sicurezza.
Rimando all'intervento #7 per una maggiore chiarezza al riguardo.

Se la particella "ne" diventa pleonastica, ciò significa che il complemento cui il "ne" fa riferimento è presente: _"No, non ne abbiamo più di pane fresco"_.
La frase diventerebbe _"No, non abbiamo più pane fresco"_.

Lo stesso discorso vale per _"Non ne esistono di voti più bassi"_.
La frase diventerebbe: _"Non esistono voti più bassi"_.

Spero di aver compreso correttamente ciò che volevi dire nel tuo intervento, Passante.
Se non fosse così, vogliate scusarmi.

Francesco


----------



## bearded

Francesco94 said:


> il complemento cui il "ne" fa riferimento è presente


...che non è comunque un complemento di specificazione...


----------



## Francesco94

Certamente. Il complemento di specificazione non ha nulla a che vedere con gli esempi in questa discussione. Pensavo fosse chiaro.
Io volevo semplicemente far chiarezza a Passante sulla corretta parafrasi della frase nel caso la particella "ne" diventasse pleonastica.

Per quanto riguarda il complemento di specificazione consiglierei a Passante di consultare un manuale di grammatica italiana, senza dilungarmi oltre.


----------



## Passante

Grazie a entrambi.
La torta è buona, ne voglio un'altra fetta.
Belli i film di Totò, ne ho visti alcuni. 
Quale è partitivo e quale specificazione se sono diversi?


----------



## lorenzos

La torta è buona, ne voglio un'altra fetta. (ne = di torta, specif.)
Belli i film di Totò, ne ho visti alcuni. (ne = di film, part.)
---
Buone le torte di Margherita, ne voglio una. (ne = di torte, part.)
Buona la torta Margherita, ne voglio una fetta. (ne = di torta, specif.)


----------



## Passante

lorenzos said:


> La torta è buona, ne voglio un'altra fetta. (ne = di torta, specif.)
> Belli i film di Totò, ne ho visti alcuni. (ne = di film, part.)
> ---
> Buone le torte di Margherita, ne voglio una. (ne = di torte, part.)
> Buona la torta Margherita, ne voglio una fetta. (ne = di torta, specif.)


Grazie per il bel tentativo, ma se lo dovessi fare io sbaglierai, fortuna che ho già finito di studiare  o meglio di studiare quelle cose.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> La torta è buona, ne voglio un'altra fetta. (ne = di torta, specif.)
> Belli i film di Totò, ne ho visti alcuni. (ne = di film, part.)
> ---
> Buone le torte di Margherita, ne voglio una. (ne = di torte, part.)
> Buona la torta Margherita, ne voglio una fetta. (ne = di torta, specif.)


Mi dispiace di dover contribuire alla confusione generale ma "una fetta di torta" mi sembra proprio la definizione di un complemento partitivo.
EDIT: Aggiungo un esempio.
Conosco la ricetta* della torta* - *Ne* conosco la ricetta (specificazione)


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> "una fetta di torta" mi sembra proprio la definizione di un complemento partitivo.


Anche a me. In tutte le grammatiche, ''un pezzo di pane, un bicchiere di vino, ecc.'' sono citati come esempi di partitivo.
La mia risposta sarebbe stata diversa da quella del #21, e cioè:
- la torta è buona, ne voglio un'altra fetta (_ne_ partitivo: voglio una parte/una fetta_ di torta_).
Giusto invece il 'ne' partitivo in  ''ne ho visti alcuni''.  (Alcuni 'dei' film sta alla pari di una fetta 'della' torta).
Discutibile la natura del 'di' nell'espressione ''i film di Totò'': secondo me specificazione (ma posso considerare pareri diversi, purché motivati).


----------



## Passante

Se ho: ho un cesto di mele, ne ho mangiate 3. Capisco la partizione di una quantità maggiore, ma risponde alla stessa domanda ed ha la stessa parafrasi di un complemento di specificazione, comunque con una quantità ed una sua parte mi risulta 'facile' .
Quando ho 'non ne esistono' inteso di voti più bassi dello zero come fa ad essere una partizione dell'intero? 
Nell'esempio della fetta da una torta intera se ne prendo una fetta come fa ad essere una volta partizione e una volta specificazione. Mi concedete che non è poi un dubbio così infondato, almeno in certi esempi che non siano totalmente numerici?


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> Quando ho 'non ne esistono' inteso di voti più bassi dello zero come fa ad essere una partizione dell'intero?


È con la totalità dei voti che bisogna fare il paragone: tra tutti voti possibili, non ce_ ne_ sono di quelli fatti così e così (è sempre una parte dell'intero).



Passante said:


> se ne prendo una fetta come fa ad essere una volta partizione e una volta specificazione.


Obiezione fondata. Vedi la mia risposta al #24 (incrociatasi col tuo ultimo messaggio): penso che stavolta lorenzos si sia sbagliato.


----------



## lorenzos

Mi sono sbagliato, e me ne scuso, fidandomi di siti poco attendibili. Questo, invece, sembra serio e conclusivo:


			
				“http://linguista.blogautore.repubblica.it/2010/10/01/dubbi-sull’italiano-risponde-il-linguista/comment-page-41/" said:
			
		

> Non si deve pensare che il "ne" [di "Questa torta è tanto buona che ne prendo ancora una fetta"] sia partitivo semplicemente perché la "fetta" è una parte della "torta"; diversamente, passo dopo passo, finiremmo per attribuire valore partitivo anche al "ne" di un enunciato come questo: "Ha aperto violentemente la porta e ne ha rotto la maniglia" (una maniglia, in fondo, è parte di una porta). Il valore partitivo è tale quando si è in presenza di un "quantificatore" ("molti", "alcuni", "pochi", "due", "cento"...): "alcuni fra noi non sono andati alla festa", "siete due dei miei migliori elementi", "ne ho presi soltanto tre", ecc. Nell'esempio proposto "una" è appunto un quantificatore; il "ne", perciò, ha in questo caso valore partitivo (sarebbe stato ovviamente lo stesso se si fosse detto "Questa torta è tanto buona che ne prendo ancora due, tre, quattro... fette").
> Massimo Arcangeli


----------



## lorenzos

Nel sito della Zanichelli mi è capitato di trovare questo


			
				il professore said:
			
		

> “Hai bevuto della birra?” “Sì, ne ho bevuto due boccali” perché in questo caso ‘ne’ è complemento di specificazione (sta per ‘di birra’) mentre il complemento oggetto ‘due boccali’ segue il verbo.


Cosa ne pensate?
Grazie.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Nel sito della Zanichelli mi è capitato di trovare questo
> 
> Cosa ne pensate?
> Grazie.


Riguardo a cosa? La natura del complemento o la concordanza del participio? Per me "due boccali* di birra*" è un complemento partitivo, del tutto equivalente a "due litri di birra". Per la concordanza del participio penso che vada bene sia "bevuto" che "bevuti"  ma non credo sia argomento per questa discussione.


----------



## bearded

Concordo con Pietruzzo.  Ecco la definizione del Treccani: PARTITIVO, COMPLEMENTO in "La grammatica italiana" e l'esempio che vi si trova:  ''Due etti di prosciutto'' (del tutto analogo a ''due boccali di birra''). Naturalmente il partitivo è solo la parte ''di prosciutto / di birra''.
Penso che si sbagli il sito Zanichelli.


----------

